# Hi plz recommend cheap battery pack.



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi plz recommend cheap battery pack.

I try to make abou 5kw battery pack..

My aim is having selfgenerator I think 5kw may be enough..

I just need 15-20 km for only electronice..

Can you recommend me cheap pakc 

I think about buy a123 tabbed pouch and assemble it but It's too hard and unsafe ..

I search.. this..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200701725138?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I think It's quiet cheap... how about this?? Can you recommend others?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

There's no such thing as a self generator.

Do you need 5kW or 5 kWh?

Vehicle?


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Ziggythewiz said:


> There's no such thing as a self generator.
> 
> Do you need 5kW or 5 kWh?
> 
> Vehicle?


 
Oh I need 5Kwh...

It's just for 10 miles for 2 tons car.. and I will use gas generator..


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

For a car that large, Headway cells or A123 pouches are the only ones that could give enough power while being that small. Something like a 144V 40AH pack.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Ziggythewiz said:


> For a car that large, Headway cells or A123 pouches are the only ones that could give enough power while being that small. Something like a 144V 40AH pack.


 
Thank you I find both on Internet and here

Both pack is about 600 dollars.. 

48v 20h.. 

But I read article chevoret vold tester exprience A123 bettery explosion...

Am I right? header way is better one???


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

The A123 explosion was while testing under extreme circumstances. I've heard of no issues with legit A123 cells, though there have been some spotty issues with failures in grey market cells from Korea or China. Those are 1/3 the cost, probably much less for you over there already.

A123's take much more work to assemble into a pack, as there isn't a plug and play connection. Headways have nice screw terminals and look great, the main difficulty is assembling packs with many smaller cells (takes more time).


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Ziggythewiz said:


> The A123 explosion was while testing under extreme circumstances. I've heard of no issues with legit A123 cells, though there have been some spotty issues with failures in grey market cells from Korea or China. Those are 1/3 the cost, probably much less for you over there already.
> 
> A123's take much more work to assemble into a pack, as there isn't a plug and play connection. Headways have nice screw terminals and look great, the main difficulty is assembling packs with many smaller cells (takes more time).


Thank you for kind answer..

But how about In this forum's a123 battery pack.. It's from chenshen(china ) Is that cell good and original one?

I will buy by pack I can't assemble single sells..  It's too hard and risky..

And anyone know about headway's battery pack with bms??? I can't find one


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

This forum doesn't sell anything. If there's a specific post from a vendor you'd have to specify what you're referring to. Any A123's packs I've heard of for sale are used (pulled from Karmas) and highly failure prone or 3rd party assembled into small packs and quality is unknown.

There are a few people here with headway packs. You should be able to find a few build threads that talk about it. If you don't find what you need, post a new thread on that topic and ask.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

What are your performance requirements?

Sinopoly and CALB Prismatic cells are proberly the easiest to assemble.

A 40/ 60AH pack could work quite well

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Ziggythewiz said:


> This forum doesn't sell anything. If there's a specific post from a vendor you'd have to specify what you're referring to. Any A123's packs I've heard of for sale are used (pulled from Karmas) and highly failure prone or 3rd party assembled into small packs and quality is unknown.
> 
> There are a few people here with headway packs. You should be able to find a few build threads that talk about it. If you don't find what you need, post a new thread on that topic and ask.


Thank you ^^


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

skooler said:


> What are your performance requirements?
> 
> Sinopoly and CALB Prismatic cells are proberly the easiest to assemble.
> 
> ...


Thank you .. I try to use battery + supercapacitor The battery only aproach make battery make easily worn out.. I think 

But If I add supercapacitor .. battery stress is much more less..


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Why the talk of supercaps?

What are your requirements?

I assume this is for a Car? doner vehicle, accelleration, range etc?

You'll probably find that a normal battery pack will be more than adequate without any expensive supercaps!

They cost roughly 10 times more for a tenth the capacity.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

skooler said:


> Why the talk of supercaps?
> 
> What are your requirements?
> 
> ...


Oh It's hybrid..

supercapacitor is for a buffer for extreme accelation..

If I use 3 remy motor It's 450 kw peak.. If I use just battery only..

It's quiet heavy and very deadly for battery.. So.. If I push full pedal.. 

Capacitor buffer just few secound.. We rarely use full accelation 

So battery will be longlasting and I happy with small amount of battery I read this concept on article..

Donor car is Korea's equus it's old version It's 2 tons.. not new version sales in USA now..

I will use 600cc motorcycle engine for generator..

I think It take long time to build...maybe a year  but It's happy time.. we know that


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Genius Pooh said:


> Oh It's hybrid..
> 
> supercapacitor is for a buffer for extreme accelation..
> 
> ...


OK cool,

450KW of power is more than do-able with a decent battery pack....

What are your range requirements?

450KW is more than 500HP, if your going to the expense of all those motors and supercaps why dont you scrap the hybrid idea and go full electric? 

A prismatic pack (Sinopoly/CALB) capable of putting out 450KW (power) would cost about $20-25K USD. About 60KWH+ of energy is required to keep them within spec (<10c) calculation includes voltage sag.

A pack of high discharge cells such as A123 cells you are still looking at a fairly large pack. The cells will do 23C, and understandably sag quite a bit at these levels. Your looking at a 350V, 120AH pack at least to get the full 450KW.

In my opinion. The money you would spend on supercaps is much better spent on a better battery pack. personally, if I was trying to achieve your goal I would go for a huge (60KWH+) prismatic pack and scrap the hybrid idea.


----------

